# Foot switch for. Scroll saw



## TommyChips (11 Aug 2014)

How can I introduce a foot switch to my excalibur


----------



## martinka (11 Aug 2014)

"Footswitch, this is Excalibur."
"Excalibur, meet footswitch. "

Sorry, I couldn't resist. 

You just need a momentary footswitch with 13a plug in and 13a socket out. Plug the Excalibur into the footswitch and the footswitch to the mains. Turn the Excalibur on and then start and stop it with the footswitch. There's a few threads in this forum with more details if you need in any.


----------



## scrimper (11 Aug 2014)

martinka":2y3l87h4 said:


> "Footswitch, this is Excalibur."
> "Excalibur, meet footswitch. "



Lol Made me laugh!


----------



## markblue777 (12 Aug 2014)

scrimper":1xdt9ds7 said:


> martinka wrote:
> 
> "Footswitch, this is Excalibur."
> "Excalibur, meet footswitch. "
> ...



and me haha.

But TommyChips there are a number of post on the forum about hooking up a footswitch. If you do a quick search you will find the posts. They even contained a link to a footswitch you get get off ebay. I got the same switch and worked like a charm on my scrollsaw.

I would get the link but the client site im on at the moment for work blocks ebay. Ill post it later unless someone beats me to it.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Naxie (12 Aug 2014)

The link is https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/found-a-decent-foot-switch-for-my-scroll-saw-t70311.html

I got the same foot switch for my Excalibur and followed the wiring instructions on the thread, a five minute job. I actually wired it into the middle of an extension lead so that it can be used on anything, not just the scrollsaw. 

It works really well and makes using the saw much easier, no need to take your hands off the work peice to switch on and off.


----------



## markblue777 (12 Aug 2014)

Yup thats the one Naxie, Thanks.


----------



## woodfarmer (12 Aug 2014)

I quite often fit no volts switch boxes to stuff. and leave it on the floor where I am working. That way I can if necessary stop the machine with my foot as it could be I may not have a spare hand available. The first was my Holbrook, as I did not fancy being hauled through that one even at 15 rpm


----------



## Moz66 (8 Sep 2014)

I've seen umpteen foot switches on eBay but they all seem to have just one lead while the instructions here say to plug the saw into the switch and the switch into the mains. How is this possible with only one lead? As you may have gathered I'm not an electrician! Also, I'm a newby to this forum and can't find the thread which gives wiring diagrams. Why are the 'official' switches for excaliburs so expensive from Axminster? Help will be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## nev (8 Sep 2014)

Moz66":2nsiz7jh said:


> ... can't find the thread which gives wiring diagrams...



found-a-decent-foot-switch-for-my-scroll-saw-t70311.html


----------



## Scrollerman (9 Sep 2014)

nev":2fxatqf7 said:


> Moz66":2fxatqf7 said:
> 
> 
> > ... can't find the thread which gives wiring diagrams...
> ...



I think Nev's post epitomises why the search function on this forum should be used before asking a question that can so easily be found before asking it on the open forum! =D>


----------

